# One month in Galway City



## MaryBe (17 Jun 2010)

My daughter is going to Galway from June 28th to July 23.  She is doing a course in GMIT and needs accommodation for this time.  Is there anybody out there who can help with the best way to secure accommodation.  Guest houses and hotels are way too expensive.  I rang the college and they have no information.  Many thanks in advance.


----------



## fizzelina (17 Jun 2010)

I stayed here before in Galway while there with a big gang - Corrib Village 
They show single room B&B ensuite for €25 a night. Is she going to be coming home at weekends? You could ring the university student union for the list of people who provide Mon-Fri digs to students and contact someone to see if they would provide a bed & breakfast / evening meal for a month for your daughter. They would do this in term time for students and might do it for a summer month as well.


----------



## fizzelina (17 Jun 2010)

also check daft as someone with a room to rent in Galway city in their house / apt may consider taking her for the month since the room is free waiting for a lodger. A quick check on daft.ie there shows loads of house / apts with a room available to rent in Galway city- she should ring around to get one of these for the month - http://www.daft.ie/searchsharing.daft?s%5Bcc_id%5D=ct2&search=1&submit.x=5&submit.y=18


----------



## MaryBe (17 Jun 2010)

Thanks a million Fizzelina - great selection.


----------



## Jetblue (17 Jun 2010)

Gmit are associated with up to 5 student villages, some of these do summer lettings to tourists, I know because some relatives of mine have used them. Name escapes me now but I can make some enquiries if the college aren't been helpful.


----------



## Yeager (17 Jun 2010)

Will she be driving? If so I can point in the direction of a solution about 5/6 miles from GMIT


----------



## Hillsalt (17 Jun 2010)

Here is a link to the Galway Advertiser accommodation section. Specifically, I have linked you to the Renmore section which is on the doorstep of GMIT. I bet if you rang any of the one bedroom/bedsit places 'to let' if they'd accept your daughter for 1 month, they'd bite your hand off...

[broken link removed]


----------



## Hillsalt (17 Jun 2010)

fizzelina said:


> I stayed here before in Galway while there with a big gang - Corrib Village
> They show single room B&B ensuite for €25 a night. Is she going to be coming home at weekends? You could ring the university student union for the list of people who provide Mon-Fri digs to students and contact someone to see if they would provide a bed & breakfast / evening meal for a month for your daughter. They would do this in term time for students and might do it for a summer month as well.



Corrib Village is about 6km from GMIT


----------



## Peggy Longst (18 Jun 2010)

Glasan Village is across the road from GMIT 091 773333


----------



## MaryBe (18 Jun 2010)

Thank you all so much. AAM never has never let me down when I need help. We were in Galway yesterday for my husbands 'surprise party' . My daughter and I looked at three places - all near GMIT. One was a self contained apartment that I wouldn't let my dog stay in. How people have the neck to expect someone to 'want' that kind of accommodation never ceases to amaze me. The second was Glasan Village. The room we were shown was on the top floor with velux roof lights. The heat was unbelievable in the room and very stuffy. The third place was a house (sharing with 4 others) The lad that showed us the house was extremely polite, the house was immaculate given that they were not expecting a viewing at such short notice. My daughter is now a very happy bunny. Thanks again for all your help.


----------

